# Tracing (Monkey) Puzzle



## Fred66 (15 June 2018)

Just wondering whether anyone can help locate my daughters first pony ? We had him on loan and when outgrown his owners eventually sold him on. I believe he initially went to a home in cheshire but lost track of him after that.

He is an 11.2 Welsh section b, bright bay with white star and one white sock and would be approx 26 yrs old.

Not wanting to pester the current owners or anything like that,  just interested in knowing what happened to him although if they were willing possibly visiting the once just as a trip down memory lane type thing.

Thanks


----------



## Shay (17 June 2018)

Is he Apsley Monkey Puzzle?


----------



## Fred66 (18 June 2018)

Shay said:



			Is he Apsley Monkey Puzzle?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know that as long time ago now and we never held on to his passport 

He was adorable but very naughty off the lead rein 

Masses of scope but only if he wanted &#128521;


----------

